
Welcome to the NumPy Community Survey - mattip
https://umdsurvey.umd.edu/jfe/form/SV_8bJrXjbhXf7saAl
======
mattip
Please join this structured dialogue with the NumPy leadership team to better
guide and prioritize decision-making about the development of NumPy as
software and a community.

The survey will take about 15 minutes of your time and close on July 17th.

